# TTTSNH X. Get bent!



## Brink (Jun 13, 2015)

it starts off with " can you make this?"
"It's my wife's favorite patio table."
"Tree fell and broke a leg"


----------



## Brink (Jun 13, 2015)

Bending form



 

Bending.


----------



## Brink (Jun 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Brink (Jun 13, 2015)

Some fitting and welding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jun 13, 2015)

Some mounting points.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jun 13, 2015)

It's all in the details.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Brink (Jun 13, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 13, 2015)

sweet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 13, 2015)

I envy you the metal-working skills, I mean to learn it at some point... Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 13, 2015)

I think yours is better quality than the original - but no surprise there.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2015)

Care less that I do,
What kind of monkey is you,
Nor do I care if you fling poo,
Your skills and craftsmanship
are all that I do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 14, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> I think yours is better quality than the original - but no surprise there.



This proves that old adage that even a trained monkey can produce better products than the Chinese.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Jun 14, 2015)

That's awesome!

(for some reason my autocorrect wanted to change 'awesome' to 'areola'... As if I meant to say, "that's nipple")

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------

